# 2016 SQ Mazda 3 Build



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Starting new thread, couldn't edit the original for some odd reason. 

Lot of the work on my Mazda was done through my two local shops out here in Temecula (Audio Addiction) & Perris (Audio Systems). I compete with this car in MECA and has been fun, i'll update as I go!

Build consists of:
Illusion Audio C3CX
Illusion Audio C8
Illusion Audio C10XL
Mosconi 6to8 Aerospace w/DRC & Bluetooth Module
JL Audio FiX 86 (To retain OEM headunit)
Alpine PDX M12
Tru Technology Tungsten T4
FiiO X7 Mark ii & Remote (Coax into Mosconi)


Another day at the shop. 









FiiO RM-1 for FiiO X7 mk ii control. 









STP Aero Bomb & Dynamat Extreme added to doors. (Thanks Carlos! @ Audio Addiction)

Before









After


























Mosconi 6 to 8 Aerospace w/ DRC & Bluetooth Module in Kickpanel. 

















Illusion Audio C3CX getting installed in stock dash locations. 

















Illusion Audio C8 speaker mount.

















Mounted (Prior to door treatments)









Sub









Tru Technology Tungsten T4 (widebands & midbass) & Alpine PDX M12 (Sub)

















More Pictures


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice car, nice equipment, nice job!

I like these builds where the the factory hu is left alone and signal comes from a dap... Where are you going to put the x7?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Nice car, nice equipment, nice job!
> 
> I like these builds where the the factory hu is left alone and signal comes from a dap... Where are you going to put the x7?


So far it's being mounted on a magic mount on my air vent, since I use it at work etc.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice! I like the tru amps a lot.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> very nice! I like the tru amps a lot.


They sound lovely!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now see that’s exactly what I would want out of my build, the “ fun “ factor. Not looking to win any contests, just want clean sound paired with simplicity.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice! I considered buying a 3 because the doors housed an 8" & the dash had a 3", & fun to drive compared to others in it's class. I'm really liking the looks of that Tru Tungsten.


----------



## B5I8 (Feb 7, 2009)

How's the signal coming from the infotainment unit, is it nice and flat? Are you using the PAC adapter?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

fish said:


> Nice! I considered buying a 3 because the doors housed an 8" & the dash had a 3", & fun to drive compared to others in it's class. I'm really liking the looks of that Tru Tungsten.


Really fun economical car it's my daily driver. I love it too very OEM look to it.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

B5I8 said:


> How's the signal coming from the infotainment unit, is it nice and flat? Are you using the PAC adapter?


Yep it's flat thanks to the JL Audio FiX 86, but I try to avoid using my headunit as much as I can lol (Only use it for android auto).


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Bit of an update my friends over at Audio Systems, are getting my amp rack redone.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Another update to the improved amp rack.

Sorry for the mess, these were pictures after the install.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

is it done yet?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

nadams5755 said:


> is it done yet?


When will it ever 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

The road to full active begins, C3CXs are out being replaced by Audible Physics NZ3 AlBe & AR20.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Got a picture of the tweeters or any updates?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

mrichard89 said:


> Got a picture of the tweeters or any updates?


These are the updates so far now. Running full active with AP NZ3 ALBE and JL Audio C7 Tweeters.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks good! First person on here that I have seen with the C7 tweeters. How are you liking them so far? AP NZ3s look nice!


----------



## 112db (Feb 18, 2018)

I love the idea of having the factory source with an option to feed a quality digital signal into the DSP. 

Silly (or possibly stupid) Questions here: I assume this had the Bose stereo in it? what's the status of the center channel? I'll admit that I'm not completely familiar with the JL FIX86's inner processing - although I am familiar with what the cleansweep did/does. Any issues or quirks with the integration? I'm curious if the stock H/U can output phone calls and other system noises to the center channel when the stereo is being fed signal via the Fiio?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

mrichard89 said:


> Looks good! First person on here that I have seen with the C7 tweeters. How are you liking them so far? AP NZ3s look nice!


Great drivers solid performers.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

112db said:


> I love the idea of having the factory source with an option to feed a quality digital signal into the DSP.
> 
> Silly (or possibly stupid) Questions here: I assume this had the Bose stereo in it? what's the status of the center channel? I'll admit that I'm not completely familiar with the JL FIX86's inner processing - although I am familiar with what the cleansweep did/does. Any issues or quirks with the integration? I'm curious if the stock H/U can output phone calls and other system noises to the center channel when the stereo is being fed signal via the Fiio?


Nope no Bose stereo, even if it did have the center channel I would disconnect it. I don't have the proper processor to implement it correctly. The JL FIX86 has been an awesome piece, so how my car is wired is like this (hi level input to the Fix-->Mosconi>Amps second configuration for my FiiO is FiiO--->Mosconi---> Amps. When I need to make a call with the OEM stereo, I pause my FiiO, the Mosconi will go back to analog inputs (fix) and output all audio from the call to my car. Once I press play on my FiiO the digital input takes over the car. 

The FiX should be able to integrate the center channel processing from what i'm seeing on the software.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

112db said:


> I love the idea of having the factory source with an option to feed a quality digital signal into the DSP.
> 
> Silly (or possibly stupid) Questions here: I assume this had the Bose stereo in it? what's the status of the center channel? I'll admit that I'm not completely familiar with the JL FIX86's inner processing - although I am familiar with what the cleansweep did/does. Any issues or quirks with the integration? I'm curious if the stock H/U can output phone calls and other system noises to the center channel when the stereo is being fed signal via the Fiio?





locoface said:


> The FiX should be able to integrate the center channel processing from what i'm seeing on the software.


If you are wanting to sum after the Bose DSP/Amp with a FiX processor and not just pass through the signals with some additional tuning (EQ, etc. & maintain the center channel/upmixing) you might want to talk to Manville/JL directly. I would confirm with them that the FiX is capable of correcting all of the DSP tuning of the Bose OE amp, if that is your goal. Otherwise, just grab signal prior to the amp. My understanding is that you have flat full range front and rear from the head unit to the OE amp in the Mazda Bose systems. 

Here are a couple of excerpts from my conversation with a Bose engineer about the OE DSP/Amp in my wife's Mazda 6. 

"I do not recommend summing channels as there will be all pass filters which will make the spectral and spatial performance suffer."

"The amp will have Dynamic EQ which is the Bose version of loudness restoration. It uses a input level detector so it is constantly changing the amount of low frequency boost, based off the strength of the input signal to the amp. *This means that the volume knob position has NO effect on the amount of boost!!!* Obviously turning the volume up will reduce the boost but a set and forget approach won't take into account this aspect."

"Use the Bose amp as a built-in DSP in that scenario and it has loudness in the Bose amp as well. If you need below 35-40Hz, then yes, tapping into the system between the H/U and amp should provide for this."


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

rton20s said:


> If you are wanting to sum after the Bose DSP/Amp with a FiX processor and not just pass through the signals with some additional tuning (EQ, etc. & maintain the center channel/upmixing) you might want to talk to Manville/JL directly. I would confirm with them that the FiX is capable of correcting all of the DSP tuning of the Bose OE amp, if that is your goal. Otherwise, just grab signal prior to the amp. My understanding is that you have flat full range front and rear from the head unit to the OE amp in the Mazda Bose systems.
> 
> Here are a couple of excerpts from my conversation with a Bose engineer about the OE DSP/Amp in my wife's Mazda 6.
> 
> ...


Hmm very interesting so it's not very plug and play with the Bose systems on these cars... I guess i'm kind of glad I don't have Bose, but then again i'm using my DAP as my source for now.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Car is gutted of all speakers except the rear fill, and GB10, GB25, GB60 & GB12 are going in. Pics will be posted tonight.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

What's driving the decision to get rid of the AP mids and C7 tweeters? I thought that would be a sweet setup!


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

It was a sweet setup, but having a wideband doing midrange duty only was odd. C7s couldnt be crossed low (wanted to get rid of 2k-4k from firing to windshield). Just wanted my car to make more sense in regards to the build, these puppies sound lovely.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

rton20s said:


> If you are wanting to sum after the Bose DSP/Amp with a FiX processor and not just pass through the signals with some additional tuning (EQ, etc. & maintain the center channel/upmixing) you might want to talk to Manville/JL directly. I would confirm with them that the FiX is capable of correcting all of the DSP tuning of the Bose OE amp, if that is your goal. Otherwise, just grab signal prior to the amp. My understanding is that you have flat full range front and rear from the head unit to the OE amp in the Mazda Bose systems.
> 
> Here are a couple of excerpts from my conversation with a Bose engineer about the OE DSP/Amp in my wife's Mazda 6.
> 
> ...


I've got a new 2018 Mazda 6 with the Bose system and I bought a Fix-82 to go after the Bose amp. I contacted JL and they said the Fix-82 would work with the Bose amp, but it would not correct any volume level dependent processing if the factory volume control was used. They recommended using the JL volume controller that plugs into the Fix-82, but my Helix DSP will act as the master volume control. 

They also said not to run the center channel into the Fix-82 either. Something to do with the center's mono channel would not mix back in properly with the left and right signals. I also contacted Audio Control about using on of their LCi convertors and they recommended running the center channel to the left channel and then using jumper speaker wires, jump the signal over to the right channel as well. The AC units did everything in analog whereas the JL converts to digital and that might screw up the digital processing. However I've learned that the with the factory Bose Centerpoint function turned off, the center channel only is used for the phone and other audio like parking and back-up sensor beeps. The Bose Centerpoint function acts like a fake Dolby Pro Logic 5.1 surround sound that does not sound good so I will leave it turned off. So right now I'll leave the center channel untouched. 

For Mazda owners, this website: https://www.mazdaserviceinfo.com/ has been very helpful to me. It contains the same exact information each Mazda dealer has access to for every Mazda vehicle. It it sort of expensive, with access costing from $19.95 per 24 hour period to several thousand dollars for a full year access. But I found all the wiring diagrams, correct interior removal procedures, and other info about my car in one 24 hour period. I used my screen capture function to get pictures of all the pages I needed. 

Since I now have the Bose amp wiring diagrams for my 6, I'll probably forgo using the Fix-82 and splice into the factory stereo signal cables before the Bose amp for a signal going to my Helix DSP. The factory volume will still be used to control the center channel volume for phone use. I'll probably have a NIB Fix-82 going up for sale soon.

Also, those AF speakers are awesome! I had GB10s, GB25s, and a GB12D2 in my previous car. The GB10s and GB25s are perhaps the best speakers I have heard that are made for car use. The GB12 is one of the best SQ subs I have ever owned period.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's the Audiofrog GB Build 


































































































Prior to this I was running AP AlBe NZ3, JL Audio C7 Tweeters, Illusion Audio C8, Illusion Audio C10XL. Weakest points in the build was running a fantastic wideband (fantastic driver btw) and crippling it to do mid duty only, C7s can only be crossed to 4k which stinks and honestly the tweeter has no warmth and it's very direct. The 10 inch variant of the Illusion Audio Carbon XL line, is the afterthought of the C12XL which is a really good driver. The FS at 42hz is pretty much a joke for a sub that retails over $899....

TLDR- Low output, very shrilly.

NOW- to Audiofrog GB

GB10- What a ****ing ridiculous little tweeter that can be crossed down to 2500 hz comfortably, made it possible to remove my mids from playing that range and firing it to my windshield. Added to sense of space & ambiance to the car.

GB25- "But it's a 2.5 driver it can't possibly be any good" you might think that but this mid is so god damn impressive, with a 4mm 1 way Xmax come on... very warm and dynamic.

GB60- This is probably one of my favorite 6.5's i've ever ran in my car. They have a 9mm 1 way xmax is amazing. Very transparent & can easily keep up with the GB12D2.

GB12D2- Sucker can play low effortlessly and loud, very musical top on my list for subs hands down.

TLDR- Higher output, increased dynamics, more realism and ambiance.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Looks great! I’d love to hear it sometime. Swapping in a pair of TRU amps today myself.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

TomT said:


> Looks great! I’d love to hear it sometime. Swapping in a pair of TRU amps today myself.


Come by to any of the local MECA shows i'm always there. The Tru's wont dissapoint.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice, man!!


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Very nice, man!!


Thanks! Doing my best heh. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

locoface said:


> Come by to any of the local MECA shows i'm always there. The Tru's wont dissapoint.


Will do. Have been meaning to go to a show for years just never seem to get around to it. Been a fan of TRU since I had a pair of Coppers and a Hammer back in the day.


----------



## Herbiecarter (Jul 25, 2018)

Greetings. I've been eyeballing your build because we have the same cars, even the same color lol, but I have the Bose system. I haven't picked out a DSP yet but it's going to go before the Bose amp. I don't care about losing CenterPoint. 

Anyway, I really like what you've done thus far. I bet it sounds fantastic. I plan on installing illusion C8s but I don't want to use the tweeter that came with the set and I would rather use two CXC3s mounted via pods in the A-pillar. For sub duty I'm using an Fi Q 12. 

If I could find just C3s then I would use the tweeter I got with the C8 set and run them three way active. I'm not sure if that would be better than pairing the C3CXs and C8s though. I like the idea of having less stuff on my A-pillar. Has anyone ran 3-way active with illusion carbons? 

I'm curious, what did you think about the C3CXs when you had them mounted in the dash with the C8s? I'm imagining they might sound a bit better in pods on axis. 

Also, how strong is our alternator? (I have the 2.5 engine) Did you have any dimming issues? I can't remember but I think it's a 150amp. Do you know? 

Also, if anyone's trying to sell a set of C3CXs or just the C3s I want some lol I can't post in the classifieds yet (only PM), in fact this is my very first post here.


----------



## chosmo (Apr 9, 2009)

Audiofrog speakers? I've been out of the game and just getting back in after about 10 years. Are they a good SQ speaker? I used to run Dynaudio's.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

chosmo said:


> Audiofrog speakers? I've been out of the game and just getting back in after about 10 years. Are they a good SQ speaker? I used to run Dynaudio's.


Yes, they're excellent.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

chosmo said:


> Audiofrog speakers? I've been out of the game and just getting back in after about 10 years. Are they a good SQ speaker? I used to run Dynaudio's.


They sure are. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Herbiecarter said:


> Greetings. I've been eyeballing your build because we have the same cars, even the same color lol, but I have the Bose system. I haven't picked out a DSP yet but it's going to go before the Bose amp. I don't care about losing CenterPoint.
> 
> Anyway, I really like what you've done thus far. I bet it sounds fantastic. I plan on installing illusion C8s but I don't want to use the tweeter that came with the set and I would rather use two CXC3s mounted via pods in the A-pillar. For sub duty I'm using an Fi Q 12.
> 
> ...


I don't want to get too side tracked on his build thread, so I'll keep it short and sweet. 

The 25mm tweeter from the component set is superior to the 14mm tweeter in the C3CX. The C3CX has the advantage of having the tweeter mounted right in the center of the mid. Pick your poison. If you have the room for it, I would personally go the C3 + TL 25 BN route. 

I've run the Illusion C6/C3/TL 25BN combo in my xB and was quite happy with it. The only reason I changed was to switch to C5s on my dash to pair with the TL 25 BNs and eliminate drivers from my doors. 

If I am not mistaken, you should be able to order a set of C3 mids from your local dealer. Just let them know that you already have the C8 component set and you are wanting to add the 3" mids.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

rton20s said:


> I don't want to get too side tracked on his build thread, so I'll keep it short and sweet.
> 
> The 25mm tweeter from the component set is superior to the 14mm tweeter in the C3CX. The C3CX has the advantage of having the tweeter mounted right in the center of the mid. Pick your poison. If you have the room for it, I would personally go the C3 + TL 25 BN route.
> 
> ...


Were you at the Rock-It Nasa show? I left early and wasn't able to demo much cars


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

locoface said:


> Were you at the Rock-It Nasa show? I left early and wasn't able to demo much cars


Unfortunately, I didn't make that one. First Rock-It I've missed. I should be at Marina this weekend and Finals for sure.


----------



## Herbiecarter (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok thanks for the info. Guess I'll be getting the C3s then. 

I have a question regarding the Mosconi 6to8 DSPs (and their amps that have them built in) I'm think they have the capability but just to be certain, do they have de-EQ and channel summing/mixing capabilities? 

I have a Bit One, I want to get a DSP that I can tune via Bluetooth on a phone that also has summing. Other than the Mosconi DSPs I have an additional Bluetooth module for that, I've been looking at the new Alpine 12 channel DSP - the PXE-0850s. As far as I'm aware it's the only DSP that can do both Bluetooth streaming and Bluetooth tuning. I can't find out any information if the streaming is AptX or not. There's not a whole lot of detailed info out there about it because it's new, only a few people on this site seem to have any knowledge about it. It seems to fit all my needs except it doesn't have an optical out which is not a deal breaker. 


As far as I'm aware our 3rd gen Bose equipped Mazda 3s only have full range signal in the rear door speakers. Is this correct? If not where can I pull a flat full range signal from? 

If that's the case, If tap into those two full range inputs into the Alpine DSP that has built-in summing capabilities will I still need something like the JL Fix? 


My apologies for all the questions, I'm new to DSPs. This is my first install in years lol Like I stated previously I have the Bose system and I plan on pulling signal from the head unit straight into a DSP, bypassing the Bose unit entirely. From what I've read I will retain steering wheel, volume, and other controls doing this, but I will lose CenterPoint and AudioPilot which I don't care about.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay... well I should probably update this. 

V2 of the SQ Mazda

Source: Sony RSX-GS9 into iPhone DAC mode.
DSP: Arc Audio PS8 Pro
Front Stage: Audiofrog GB 10,25,60
Sub: Adire Audio Tumult 12
Amps: Comp Modded Arc Audio SE 4100, 4200
Mosconi Zero 3 (to be replaced soon)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if I even knew you had a thread on here...I found some of your posts on a Mazda forum some time ago (before I realized who you were).

I'll keep an eye on it for future upgrades.

Car sounded great!

Jay


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice meeting you at Lousville.
Your car sounded really good.
By the way, I should be joining the Mazda family soon.

J.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Doitor,

Out of curiosity, were you the gentlemen who came up to my car (White Mazda 6 next to a Toyota Celica) a couple times over the weekend? If so, sorry we didn't get to talk more. The first time we were still working on the tune, the second time I don't know why I didn't offer. lol


What Mazda are you looking at? I remember your CX-7 build.

Jay


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Doitor,
> 
> Out of curiosity, were you the gentlemen who came up to my car (White Mazda 6 next to a Toyota Celica) a couple times over the weekend? If so, sorry we didn't get to talk more. The first time we were still working on the tune, the second time I don't know why I didn't offer. lol
> 
> ...


Yes, that was me.
I´m after a 17-18 Mazda 3 Grand Touring Sedan and will be installing a simple system in it. It almost seems like the Mazda engineers wanted us to put sound systems in those. 
The CX-7 was also really easy to work on.

J.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

JayinMI said:


> I don't know if I even knew you had a thread on here...I found some of your posts on a Mazda forum some time ago (before I realized who you were).
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it for future upgrades.
> 
> ...


Hey Jay,

Yeah I used to be super active on the forums, maybe I should be a bit more active more. Thanks! Just changing the sub amp to match the existing Arc Audio SE Amps, will be a 2300 SE.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

doitor said:


> Nice meeting you at Lousville.
> Your car sounded really good.
> By the way, I should be joining the Mazda family soon.
> 
> J.


Same! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Can't wait to see your progress, if you need any pointers let me know.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Amp change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That didn't take long! lol
Is the new amp modded too?

Jay


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

JayinMI said:


> That didn't take long! lol
> 
> Is the new amp modded too?
> 
> ...




 it sure was, no need on the sub per multiple arc and fellow competitors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

locoface said:


> It was a sweet setup, but having a wideband doing midrange duty only was odd. C7s couldnt be crossed low (wanted to get rid of 2k-4k from firing to windshield). Just wanted my car to make more sense in regards to the build, these puppies sound lovely.


Great looking Mazda and build. Everything is simple and clean.

Concering the windshield reflections 2k-4k, you said didn't like having a Wideband doing only midrange. So you fixed this issue by adding a Tweeter that can play down into the 2k range? Help me understand this, because doesn't that mean you have a Tweeter doing some midrange duties then and now having the GB25s running less of a spectrum?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Black Rain said:


> Great looking Mazda and build. Everything is simple and clean.
> 
> Concering the windshield reflections 2k-4k, you said didn't like having a Wideband doing only midrange. So you fixed this issue by adding a Tweeter that can play down into the 2k range? Help me understand this, because doesn't that mean you have a Tweeter doing some midrange duties then and now having the GB25s running less of a spectrum?


Some tweeters can just play that low, it helps with width. At this point im running them at 3k to protect them from blowing them in higher volumes. 

Any mid on that location will start to fall off at 2k+.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

Man, that escalated quickly. Awesome build and equipment!


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Build.
Don't you miss the 8" midbass?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

fabled said:


> Nice Build.
> Don't you miss the 8" midbass?


I still have 8s what are you talking about? :wideeyed:


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't you change your Illusion Audio C8 (8") to Audiofrog GB60 (6.5") ?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

fabled said:


> Don't you change your Illusion Audio C8 (8") to Audiofrog GB60 (6.5") ?


Yes and the GB60s outperform the C8s.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

looks good!


----------



## ws0110 (Jul 22, 2019)

What made you go with Arc PS8-Pro over Helix DSP mk2 pro?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

"some" incoming changes.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Pillars are complete, mids are in. Sounds great so far.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, **** it's been a while since I've updated the thread here with the current project. Car has gone through multiple changes, but I can say this is by far the SQ Mazda has performed and sounded taking State and World Champ MECA Modex 2022 and multiple best of shows. Long list of changes but here we go.

Front stage was composed of Morel Elate Carbon MM3 in the pillar locations and Morel Supremo Piccolo Lotus in the sail panel. Doors are housing Morel Supremo SW9 with a heavily sound dampened door, that's right _*doors*_ - not kicks. No rear fill on this car, in the sub department we have two Morel Titanium SC 12s in a ported enclosure firing up.

For source i'm running an Alpine Halo ILX-F509 for daily driving, for competition/shows I use the Astell & Kern SP2000 going Aux into the Helix Ultra.

In the amplifier part of things its 4 Morel Limited MPS 2.150 powering the front stage, midbass drivers are running on their individual amp bridged. On subduty the Morel Limited MPS1.100. The Helix DSP Ultra is the dsp powerhouse for the build controlled by a Director.

All cables are from Metra TSpec line V10 for speaker and power wire, V16 for interconnects. VBDB4 used to distribute and fuse the power to the rear.

All tuning done by me using SMAART. Install all done by Javier Gutierrez over at Audio Systems (You can find me here now  )


































Sony radio no longer used. Old Image.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update, and congratulations on the win…


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Stunning. I love it. Congrtulations Champ!!!


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sick build


----------



## rhoderage (7 mo ago)

Love the trunk, looks (and no doubt, SOUNDS) fantastic!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful build, hoping to hear this one day


----------

